# Maidstone and Medway Christmas cat show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Who's coming to the M&M Cat show in Bracknall???? looking forward to it, don't forget to wear your Christmas jumpers


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Me 

No Christmas Jumper x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Steverags said:


> Who's coming to the M&M Cat show in Bracknall???? looking forward to it, don't forget to wear your Christmas jumpers


Gosh has Bracknell moved? It's quite some distance from the Medway!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Gosh has Bracknell moved? It's quite some distance from the Medway!


Indeed! I could never understand why the Maidstone and Medway cat show is never in Maidstone OR Medway?!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Squeaks said:


> Indeed! I could never understand why the Maidstone and Medway cat show is never in Maidstone OR Medway?!


It would be a bit wet in Medway as it's a river not a town! It's also now an administrative area.

I guess Bracknell is a good value venue and gets more entries as fewer people have to cross London to get to the show.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Go on Ellen, you know you want to wear your Christmassy jumper.

I think next year the Bucks, Oxen and Berks show is in Cambridgeshire


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, we are entered, but we won't be attending  I'm completely gutted to be honest, Annelis took it upon herself to remove a chunk of fur from Orphelia's face last week. I was kidding myself thinking it would magically be fine for tomorrow, but emailed the show manager this morning saying we won't be there  

I don't understand why the M&M is in Bracknell either, yet the Kentish was in Maidstone?! Maidstone is only half hour from me so that would have been preferable!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It is very difficult to find good show halls at a reasonable price. The M&M used to be in Gillingham ('fond' memories of the grass overflow car park in wet Decembers!) but it became unavailable a few years ago. Bracknell is popular although I cannot understand why but I suppose the facilities are quite good and using a venue that has been used for many years is easier because the staff know what is expected for a cat show.

Although Godmanchester is a very good venue, it seems odd that BOBcat and East Sussex would choose to move there when it is so far out of area particularly from East Sussex but sometimes you have to decide on a location that might attract more entries.

I don't know how many entries these shows have had in recent years but many shows now have very reduced numbers and then it can become a big problem financially especially now clubs tend to have fewer members so cannot afford to subsidise shows from subscription income. Using club reserves cannot go on indefinitely.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> It would be a bit wet in Medway as it's a river not a town! It's also now an administrative area.
> 
> I guess Bracknell is a good value venue and gets more entries as fewer people have to cross London to get to the show.


I live in medway...and i dont live in the river


----------

